# My Kindle keeps saying unable toload the requested page.



## carouseltx (Jun 25, 2011)

My kindle keeps telling me.  Unable to load requested page.  I have restarted.  If you try to type in name in URL it just goes blank when you attempt to go tp web page.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Have you tried to bring up that same website on your computer, to make sure that the website is currently accessible?  It could be that the website itself is temporarily down.  Also, double-check that the full URL is typed correctly on the Kindle.  Are you able to bring up other websites on your Kindle?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If you do test the site on your computer, you could also check whether they have a mobile version of the site, designed for use on smartphones. If they do, that might work better on your Kindle.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Another thought is that the website may use Javascript, and you may have that turned off on your Kindle.  To check that, when in the Kindle browser press the Menu button, then select "Browser Settings."  If it says "Enable Javascript" that means that Javascript is not enabled.  If that's the case, just click on "Enable Javascript" using the center button on the 5-way controller and then retry the website.

If you still can't access the website on your Kindle, perhaps you could post the URL here, and a few of us could try to access the site using our Kindles and let you know the results.


----------



## carouseltx (Jun 25, 2011)

I have tried all of this.  I am not able to bring up any web pages on the Kindle.  I was before and all of a sudden, I cannot pull up anythimg.


----------



## carouseltx (Jun 25, 2011)

It had been working great, now I cannot pull up any web site. Always says unable to load requested page.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Things I would try:
Go to the Amazon Store from your Kindle. If that works, then it shows that the wireless is working. If not, restart your Kindle.

From Home page, type something to search for, such as "Kindleboards" , and have the 5 way controller select either Google or Wikipedia. If this works, then it shows that browser is working. If not, restart your Kindle.

If your browser is working from the previous test, go to the Menu item Settings and Clear the cache. Then check the settings.

ALso, check to see how much free space is on your Kindle. Since the web pages are loaded into memory, it may be that there is not enough space for the Kindle to do what it needs to do.

If none of the above works, call Kindle Support.


----------



## carouseltx (Jun 25, 2011)

I tried all of these, still does not work,  I have 3.072 MB free.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

carouseltx said:


> I tried all of these, still does not work, I have 3.072 MB free.


Does that mean that you got the error message when going to the Amazon Kindle store from your Kindle?

It sounds like an issue for Kindle support.

My old K2 starts to have different Web issues when my free space drops below about 500 MB.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

This was happening to me last night.  Even accessing the store was iffy.  I ended up clearing cache, and doing a reset from the menu and it started working again.


----------

